# Qooxdoo und JSF



## miketech (2. Sep 2007)

Hi zusammen,

auf der Suche nach einer JSF Implementierung als Desktop-Ersatz bin ich nun auch auf Qooxdoo gestoßen. Von den Widgets ist das genau das, was ich gesucht habe. Weiß jemand, wie ich das am besten mit JSF kombinieren kann? Oder gibt es eine JSF-Implementierung, die auf Qooxdoo aufsetzt?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## public_void_main (7. Sep 2007)

Das Thema würde mich auch sehr interessieren. 

Und hat jemand schon mit dem Eclipse RAP etwas Größeres gebaut und kann seine Erfahrungen hierzu mitteilen?


----------



## miketech (7. Sep 2007)

Ja, das würde mich auch noch interessieren:

Siehe: 
http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic55320_eclipse-rap-rwt-qooxdoo.html

Gruß

Mike


----------



## miketech (7. Sep 2007)

Hi,

ich habe gerade im Google Cache das hier von piponline gefunden:

----------
Java Server Faces for Qooxdoo  	 
Feb. 2007: Nach einigen Tests mit Java-Server-Faces sind wir zum dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass eine Anwendung auf dieser Basis eine ehrer schlechte Performance haben wird.

JSF neigt dazu viel zu viel Kommunikation in kleinen Datenblöcken zwischen Client und Server zu produzieren, somit wird die Anwendung mit vielen Dialogelementen sehr,sehr langsam. Bei näheren Tests JSF-basierter Frameworks haben wir dies auch beobachten können (Thinwire, Ajax4JSF,RichFaces,...). Wir werden jetzt einen anderen Ansatz verfolgen und zu gegebener Zeit berichten.

Interaktive Web-Anwendungen die sich im Internet so verhalten als würden sie auf dem Desktop laufen, sind das Ziel der neuen Basistechnologie "Web 2.0". Aus dieser Basistechnologie und aus den Ansprüchen der Softwareentwicklung sind einige neue Paradigmen und Werkzeuge entstanden. Die wohl herausragendste Entwicklung der letzten Zeit ist AJAX (Asynchronous Javascript + XML). Eigentlich haben wir das schon gemacht, aber jetzt hat es einen Namen bekommen.

Ziel ist es, innerhalb der Webseiten bzw. Anwendungen, nicht mehr die ganze Seite neu zu laden, um ein Feldinhalt oder einen Breich zu aktualisieren, sondern nur noch exakt dieses Feld, oder diesen Bereich, zu aktualisieren. Dadurch werden die Webanwendungen wesentlich schneller und erlauben ein ähnlich hohes Maß an Interaktivität wie es die heutigen Desktopanwendungen bieten. Um diese Interaktivität zu erreichen,brauchen wir eine Implementierung im Browser und auf dem Server. 

In diesem Umfeld sind in den letzten Monaten bemerkenswerte Projekte enstanden, eines davon ist ein GUI - Framework(Qooxdoo), das auf JavaScript basiert und durch eine gute Geschwindigkeit beeindruckt. Auf der Seite des Servers setzen wir schon seit Jahren auf Java und Servlet-Technologien, als Implementierung haben wir in allen Projekten bislang das Apache-Projekt Tomcat eingesetzt.

Für neue Projekte kommen jetzt die JavaServer Faces und das Spring - Framework hinzu. 

In einem aktuellen Projekt brauchen wir eine browserbasierte Anwendung mit den neuen Web 2.0 - Technologien. Dabei soll der JAVA-Entwickler auf der Serverseite mit einfachen Java-Objekten arbeiten können. Um das zu realiseren, wollen wir im ersten Schritt die Qooxdoo-Objekte in Java Server Faces kapseln, um so eine einfache API zu erhalten.

Das Projekt wird als Opensource entweder unter sourceforge.net oder unterhalb des Qooxdoo - Projektes veröffentlicht werden, näheres wird hier rechtzeitig veröffentlicht.

Hier gibt es weitere Informationen zu  Qooxdoo  (JavaScript-based GUI Framework) http://www.qooxdoo.org.



----------

Ist von Februar 2007. Obs wohl bald was geben wird?


Gruß

Mike


----------



## Guest (8. Sep 2007)

Hi



> Ziel ist es, innerhalb der Webseiten bzw. Anwendungen, nicht mehr die ganze Seite neu zu laden, um ein Feldinhalt oder einen Breich zu aktualisieren, sondern nur noch exakt dieses Feld, oder diesen Bereich, zu aktualisieren. Dadurch werden die Webanwendungen wesentlich schneller und erlauben ein ähnlich hohes Maß an Interaktivität wie es die heutigen Desktopanwendungen bieten. Um diese Interaktivität zu erreichen,brauchen wir eine Implementierung im Browser und auf dem Server.



das sog. Partitial Page Rendering (PPR), bei dem nur Teile der Seite neu geladen werden, ist auch von bestehenden Frameworks implementiert (zumindest weiss ich das von Ajax4Jsf/RichFaces). Wenn du dir die Doku von richfaces einmal anguckst, siehst du das die meisten Komponenten ein Attribut reRender besizten, bei dem die id von Feldern angeben kann, die neu gerendert werden sollen....

MfG


----------



## public_void_main (8. Sep 2007)

Ich denke, das ist ohnehin klar. 
Die Frage zielt darauf ab zu erfahren, ob eine Verwendung von Qooxdoo mit Java möglich ist.

Weiß hier wirklich sonst niemand Bescheid? :-(


----------

